

Tamiflu in Rivers Could Breed Drug-Resistant Flu Strains - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/drug-resistant-influenza/

======
aik
What's a solution to this? What if pharmaceutical companies creating vaccines
were NPOs? Would that solve anything? What if the world could be structured so
people can't get rich off of the sickness of others?

